# adjustable timing



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

Do any DC motors and controllers have the ability to adjust the timing throughout the RPM range. From my RC car experience I would think that it might be beneficial to increase the timing for more top end power and have it retarded for low end torque. Unfortunately, similar to an ICE.  Or is this already being done by manipulating the motor field? I am not exactly too familiar with series wound motors (motors with fields). 

Thoughts?

Brian


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

I have found that Jim Husted of Hi-Torque Electric (http://hitorqueelectric.com/) makes a variable timing ring (VTR) for the Advance FB1-4001 (9″ motor). I am going to drop him a line and ask him about it and if one could be made for the WarP 9". I will also ask what he thinks about a real time variable controller, some sort of microprocessor based controller referenced by RPM, TPS or even current flow. 

His site looks interesting and by his dialog he seems like a good guy. I will post the replies I get here.

Brian


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey all

Let's see how much I can put up here before my daughter wakes up, hehe.
I currently have setups for both he ADC9 and the Warp / Impulse9's and am working on the ADC8's as well. In general the higher the voltage and the harder you push the motor the harder you distort the field magnetics which causes the brushes to arc if / when they fall out of sync with it.

Let's take a look at the 9" motors, Warp9's are set at 12.5 degrees while the ADC 9's are set at 10 degrees and it's the only major difference between these motors. 

The closer you are to neutral, the more eff and higher torque the motor's going to run, the higher you're advanced the faster the motor will rev to at "X" voltage. With that said if you don't advance them as voltage goes up (about 132 volts and up) you run the chance of brush arcing and or worse an EMF flashover (like an electrical hickup).

Even if not adjusted on the fly (starting in neutral and advancing as you apply higher current) just using it as a static device where you can time it to your personal voltage is a big plus.

Anyway this is an area I'm working on and will post more as data comes in.

Here's a link of a Warp9 version I just did. Hope you enjoy.

http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/Variable+timing+rings/DSCN1871.jpg.html

Cya
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

ok dumb question: what is causing the brush arc? initial contact/current flow or back EMF flux? 

the back emf just requires a diode or generous capacitance, I'm not sure how to neutralise the initial contact arc except through capacitance rounding the leading edge of the power pulse, which may or may not effect motor prperties.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Torque Electric said:


> Here's a link of a Warp9 version I just did. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> http://hitorqueelectric.com/gallery/v/Variable+timing+rings/DSCN1871.jpg.html
> 
> ...


Very COOL!


----------

